# brazosport trial



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

where can i find the running order. EE does not have the order listed.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

www.retrieverentry.com


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open is a quad
outside birds are short 
Flyer left, right bird through water to cool off dogs
both long birds retire


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any Derby results?


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if the open finished today?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Nine dogs left to run in the morning


----------



## vanasa cates (Jun 27, 2004)

congrats to Troy,Tim and bounce on his derby placement; he is consistently gathering the points Charles


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

jscarborough said:


> Any Derby results?


I know Adam Casto got second with Hoodoo (HUGH CONGRATULATIONS) and I think Hanna got a JAM. I know the Derby finished today but do not know all the placements.


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Derby Results
1st - #14 - Pekisko's Silent Witness (Hailey) - John van der Lee(o)/Cyndi Gunzer (h)
2nd - #9 - Candewoods Worldwide Hoodoo (Hoodoo) - Scott Jones (o)/Adam Castro (h)
3rd - #16 - Watermark's Myle High Club (Mylee) - Mike Noel (o)/Chris LaCross (h)
4th - #19 - Glade Creek's Hit a Wall (Bounce) - Troy Murray (o)/Tim Milligan (h)
RJ - #6 - FBG's Texas Ranger (Ranger) - Gary Friudenberg (o/h)
Jam - #3 - Tova's Hunt Em up "Hannah" (Hannah) - Marshall Stone (o/h)
Jam - #8 - 3R's Jet Warrior (Jet) - Richard Reesman (o)/Danny Farmer (h)
Jam - #15 - Patton's Super Sonic Boom (Boomer) - Charles Cates (o)/Tim Milligan (h)

Congratulations to all!

John Green


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Cyndi Gunzer and Hailey on the Derby win! Congratulations also to Hailey's owners, John and Sharon van der Lee.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congrats Mike Noel............

Love the name dude.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Jet. 

Any info on the Qual?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Yea!!! Cyndi, Hailey, Sharon and John. Congratulations


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

With nine left to run the first series in the Open are there any call backs to the 2nd?

"Failure is not fatal, but failure to change might be."

-- John Wooden


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation Cyndi, Hailey, John and Sharon


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open is a double land blind
blind planter sits at flyer station plants blind 15 yard away at base of tree
long blind is through the goal posts

Back are ; 1, 2, 3, 5, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 31, 33, 37, 39, 40, 43, 46, 47, 52, 53, 55, 56, 57, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68, 70, 71, 76, 77, 78, 80, 81, 83, 86, 87, 88

Amateur is a triple
flyer is 150 yards out
retired short bird throws flat
long bird is across water


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

to the water
2, 3, 6, 14, 17, 22, 24, 29, 31, 39, 40, 42, 46, 47, 52, 53, 56, 57, 62, 67, 68, 70, 71, 77, 78, 80, 81, 82, 86


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Wondering about some of the numbers, 6, 14, 29, 42, 82 weren't back after the first?


 
checked on call backs

to third 42 is not back 43 is
82 is not back 83 is

sorry about the errors
now the question is,
is poor info better or worse than no info


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> sorry about the errors
> now the question is,
> is poor info better or worse than no info


Give me poor info and correct or question any poor info via PM....and thank the poor soul who is hanging their rear out in the air to provide the info!

Thanks D, I don't have a dog in this particular fight....

Sitting at home having anothe ulcer waiting on info....however.... 

FOM


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't kill the messenger!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Sharon
I’m glad you caught it
Q is having a good spring
also I think Darbi was dropped in the first


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Thanks DeWitt,
I'm disappointed for my friend Marcy, but happy for my friend Sydney! Apologies if my original question sounded snippy, didn't intend it to be that way.

If anyone hears anything about the Q, can you please post?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sharon, 

Sydney is a neat person!

FOM


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

anyone have the open callbacks for the last series??


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

MardiGras said:


> anyone have the open callbacks for the last series??


 
Doesn’t look like it
Except for a bunch of people in Texas
Check back tomorrow morning 
I should have up-dates
Unless of course you’re out in the field working tomorrow


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Cindi, Adam, Chris, Tim, Gary, Marshall. Sounds like great work from great people.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

DeWitt: Pacer is back to the 4th. And Q is back is well. Prime and Woody too.
That's all I know, sorry.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks
I figured Pacer and Woody were back
good to hear kenny has 4 back
D


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Amateur to the 2nd
2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 13, 15, 16, 18, 24, 25, 28, 30, 33, 36, 40, 41, 46, 48, 50, 53, 54, 55, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 68


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

3,17, 22, 31, 40, 43, 47, 53, 57, 67, 71, 78, 80, 81, 83


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

D:
Congrats on the win with Pacer.
M


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> D:
> Congrats on the win with Pacer.
> M


Thanks Jiggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And to Kenny Trott

I know
2nd Farmer
3rd Mary Tatum
4th Roram

I'll update when I know more


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

D:
Put a pic of your boy on Kenny's site already.
It's the best one I have of him.
I love that dog.
M


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats D, Pacer and Kenny.

FOM


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Dewitt, Kenny, and Pacer!!!!


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anybody have the results on the Qual? Thanks.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Correction Rorem took 2nd Farmer 4th
still working on more info

Amateur to 4th series:
5, 16, 24, 29, 40, 50, 60, 61, 67


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

my contact has left the grounds
48 is also in the 4th


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Derby 1st John and Sharon!!


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Q results

1st - #23 Poacher - Danny farmer
2nd -# 5 Al - Maury Smith
3rd - #? - Danny Farmer
4th - # 35 Margo - Clint Avant

Sorry I don't know the Jams


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Wow, Danny congratulations!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Can someone on the Field Trial Committee post the full results on EE?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YEA D and Pacer!!!!!!! That is wonderful news!!! Katie


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Danny and Sharkey took 3rd in the Q.

Nice work on the 2nd place Maury!! Al did awesome on the water marks, even with some quick surgery on the paw the night before!


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Here are the Amateur placements. Sorry, I don't know the jams.

1st FC AFC Trumarcs Stormin Norman (Norman) Handler Mark Rosenblum
2nd FC AFC Close Hauled to Windward (Sailor) Handler Joanne Mackey
3rd FC AFC Catalina's Miss Monica(Scandal) Handler Kathy Berdan
4th FC Candlewoods Hiroller Realdeal (Regi) Handler Jim Hurst

Joanne


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Regi & Sailor!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job Norman.


----------

